# (ATTENTION ALL MARIJUANA GROWERS) growers help help help please



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

can i dry my buds outside

if so how would it be done

do i flower when growing outside if so how do i

when do i vegg outside 
do i vegg outside
if so how do i?

if i plant outside will my plant grow with out any care besides watering.
do i have to flower or vegg, if so how do i do this and when do i do it. i am a first time grower i have five babies growing please help me and give me all the tip you can give me thanks alot

how much oz of bud will i get from the five plants i dont know the strain

i am growing outside


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 22, 2009)

> can i dry my buds outside
> 
> if so how would it be done



Not really man, you need to control the humidity and you need to dry in the dark. Follow the links in this thread for more info on drying and curing.----->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474

As far as the rest of your questions all the answers you need can be found here--->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 22, 2009)

Well the 1st thing I do is roll a fatty up, grab a lawn chair,go over to my favorit shade tree and spark it up. Then after burning it I sit there and Vegg out for a while...lol... seriously though sounds like you need to do some reading in the stickys and on the forum...take care..


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html   ...that will get you on your way!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> do i flower when growing outside if so how do i


best be lookin at how to grow first


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> can i dry my buds outside
> 
> if so how would it be done


after you learn what is a seed , then you will vege, then maybe flower, and if you are really lucky you may get a bud or two, then if you are luckier you can dry your buds ..but only (outside) my house.. then if you are the luckiest you will get to do what sir tokie said in your vege thread!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

thats right have a read !


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

I Am Growinf 3 Plkants Outside I Heard Urine/piss Is A Good Source Of Nitrogen Is This True?

Has Anyone Ver Put Urine/piss On Their Crop

Also Will My Play Grow Healthy Outside With Out Me Adding Any Minerals To The Soil. Would It Grow And Be Healthy With The Natural Mineral That Are Already In The Soil With Out Me Adding And Minerals To The Soil???

Help Please Thanks Alot To Those Who Help A First Time Marijuana Planter

Ps Keep Growing This Crop


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

click here


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> I Am Growinf 3 Plkants Outside I Heard Urine/piss Is A Good Source Of Nitrogen Is This True?
> 
> Has Anyone Ver Put Urine/piss On Their Crop
> 
> ...



ATTENTION princeofpimpz...
  if you will read the information that has been supplied for you, you will find your answers..


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow!


----------

